

 I made a simple Chrome App for HN, check it out - papachito
http://blog.ricodigo.com/2010/5/23/how-to-create-chrome-apps

======
grease
I installed your chrome app .. however, I can't see the apps page on my new
tab ... I did start chromium with the --enable-apps option ... Any one else
facing this problem? [My version reads 5.0.342.9 (43360) Ubuntu ]

~~~
stanleydrew
I believe you need to be on the chromium dev channel. Looks like you are on
the beta channel. That's a pretty easy fix though.

~~~
grease
yep .. that worked .. thanks .. waiting eagerly for google to release the
webstore soon

------
armandososa
I haven't heard of Chrome Apps before. Does it step in the toes of
cloudomatic?

~~~
dzlobin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1361543>

~~~
armandososa
Thanks, getting in sync with everything coming out from I/O turned out to be
very hard.

